# Cosplay of an animal character does not mean the person is a furry damnit!



## Shico (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't know if this is better suited to Rants and Raves or to Suits and Suiters...ANYWAY

I am sick of people calling people in Pokemon costumes, people dressed as that Naruto fox thing, and people dressed as Wolf-link "furfags"

Just because the person is in a costume of an animal character does not mean they are a furry, hell chances are half the people who cosplay as an animal do not know what furries are. 

I wish the retards out there could keep the 2 seperate
Starfox costume = a fan of starfox
pink and blue fox with green hair = a furry
Could the Starfox coplayer possibly be a furry too? Maybe, but the effing costume should not be an automatic reason to go "oh look a furfag" because it is a fanbased costume and thus no different than a Sailor Moon or a Goku costume.

To me assuming a person chose to cosplay an animal character because they are furry is like assuming some one dressed up as Indiana Jones because they have a whip fetish .__.


----------



## Deo (Jul 14, 2010)

-zombie voice-
OP, you are...
not one of us
not one of us
not one of us
not one of us
not one of us
You make us sound bad. 




Shico said:


> ITo me assuming a person chose to cosplay an animal character because they are furry *is like assuming some one dressed up as Indiana Jones because they have a whip fetish* .__.



TL;DR "BAWWWWW cosplay is awsome and fursuiters are all sparklefoxes in it for the sex! Why do I get lumped with them when all I want is to run around in my animal costume? BAWWWWW!"


----------



## Furr (Jul 15, 2010)

I dressed as Naruto Kyuubi and Iâ€™m a furryâ€¦


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 15, 2010)

No it doesn't make you a furry, you're just into Anthro things. 

But you have to admit, you're one step closer to being a furry.


----------



## Willow (Jul 15, 2010)

Only a furry would be crazy enough to wear a fursuit :V


----------



## Jesie (Jul 15, 2010)

What is this, I don't even


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 15, 2010)

People should wear name tags then.


----------



## Deo (Jul 15, 2010)

Jesie said:


> What is this, I don't even


 
OP, you'll come to terms with being a furry and stop being so butthurt someday. 

In the mean time, if you're noit a furry why the hell are you complaining on a furry website's forums? It would mean you'd have to register, and if you registered then you're probably a furry. Becuase FURaffinity is a FURRY website. FURRY. Not cosplay. Not anime. Furry.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 15, 2010)

You can blame it on certain people like a certain Unicorn faggot who run around in the furry fandom thinking every anthropomorphic animal thing in existance is furry.

Don't worry though. Only the stupid ones believe this nonesense. If someone mistakes you as a furry for cos-playing as an animal character chew their ear off for being stupid. Enough said.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 15, 2010)

Am I a furry if I'm working on pokemon fursuit for an upcoming anime con? 0__o


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 15, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Am I a furry if I'm working on pokemon fursuit for an upcoming anime con? 0__o


 im doing the same thing because i wanted to be something different then the damn akasuki or w/e from naruto. thats all i fucking saw last time i was there DX not cause im furry :/


----------



## Usarise (Jul 15, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> im doing the same thing because i wanted to be something different then the damn akasuki or w/e from naruto. thats all i fucking saw last time i was there DX not cause im furry :/


Funny thing is you are a furry if your postin here XD
I'm trying to decide who to make though.... Growlithe maybe...


----------



## Deo (Jul 15, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Funny thing is you are a furry if your postin here...


 
yup yup.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 15, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Funny thing is you are a furry if your postin here XD
> I'm trying to decide who to make though.... Growlithe maybe...


 well yeah im a furry, im just not cosplaying as a lux because im furry.
and growlithe would be cute ^^


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't dress up as an _ANTHRO ANIMAL_ if you *DON'T* want to be called a FURRY.

There is absolutely nothing you can do about it besides to not dress up as anything that is animal based.


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 21, 2010)

This is like saying "yes, I'm wearing emo clothes and listening to emo music, but I'm not an emo don't associate me with those wrist slitting faggots!"


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

bloodbirds said:


> This is like saying "yes, I'm wearing emo clothes and listening to emo music, but I'm not an emo don't associate me with those wrist slitting faggots!"


 
I was about to make a Nazi analogy, but yours works better


----------



## Deo (Jul 21, 2010)

bloodbirds said:


> This is like saying "yes, I'm wearing emo clothes and listening to emo music, but I'm not an emo don't associate me with those wrist slitting faggots!"


 
LAWL.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 21, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Don't dress up as an _ANTHRO ANIMAL_ if you *DON'T* want to be called a FURRY.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing you can do about it besides to not dress up as anything that is animal based.



This.


----------



## kitsunefighter (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow
I feel you shouldn't give a damn the people don't know you.Yes it is a little annoying.However, half the anime fans play Starfox,Pokemon and whatever that could make them a furry.Plus anime happens to be in the furry fandom some people draw their fursonas and they come off anime like but we don't call them anime fags.Whatever,I'm going to a anime con with some friends who aren't furs but respect me although they want to get sources from shows like American Dad and ATHF.


----------



## RipfangDragon (Jul 26, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Don't dress up as an _ANTHRO ANIMAL_ if you *DON'T* want to be called a FURRY.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing you can do about it besides to not dress up as anything that is animal based.


This.

I mean, the last time I checked, a furry is an anthropomorphic animal.  If you're dressing up as an anthropomorphic animal (or any animal, for that matter), you're going to be called a furry.  Whether you like this or not is a personal problem.


----------



## Aprice (Jul 26, 2010)

There's a fine line, that's not really worth it, and easily avoidable.
Like if you don't want to be mistaken for a slut/attention whore than don't dress up wearing nothing but dental floss.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 26, 2010)

It's a good thing it doesn't matter at all either way.


----------



## Shico (Jul 26, 2010)

bloodbirds said:


> This is like saying "yes, I'm wearing emo clothes and listening to emo music, but I'm not an emo don't associate me with those wrist slitting faggots!"


 
Actually this makes me think of the goth vs vampires episode of Southpark, and I think the same issue of "oh they look like _____so they must be ______" applies to this conversation.


----------



## Bir (Jul 27, 2010)

Either way, you're one step closer to wanting to be an animal if you're like "Hey, I want to be an animal for _________." Because I tell you, people who are not furry at all don't care much for furries (or don't know anything about it) and would likely find something else to cosplay or not want to be associated with being a furry at all, so wouldn't dress up as an animal in the first place. Sorry. : /


----------



## Bir (Jul 27, 2010)

bloodbirds said:


> This is like saying "yes, I'm wearing emo clothes and listening to emo music, but I'm not an emo don't associate me with those wrist slitting faggots!"


 

There's a certain mindset that would make you want to wear those types of things and listen to that kind of music. Someone who isn't emo isn't going to listen to people moan and groan 'poetically.'


----------



## Shico (Jul 28, 2010)

...you can like animals (and thus animal characters) without being a furry >_O


----------



## Carenath (Jul 28, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> No it doesn't make you a furry, you're just into Anthro things.
> 
> But you have to admit, you're one step closer to being a furry.


Generally Anthro == Furry, hence the unavoidable auto-association.



Deovacuus said:


> In the mean time, if you're noit a furry why the hell are you complaining on a furry website's forums? It would mean you'd have to register, and if you registered then you're probably a furry. Becuase FURaffinity is a FURRY website. FURRY. Not cosplay. Not anime. Furry.





Usarise said:


> Funny thing is you are a furry if your postin here XD


I'm not a furry *shrug*


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 28, 2010)

Shico said:


> ...you can like animals (and thus animal characters) without being a furry >_O


 
Anthro is just chars and art as well. It is in no way furry.
Most furries just happen to be a fan of it.

Like said earlier, many fans of anthro related things probably never heard of the furry fandom. 
Most of the time these other people are chars from movies, shows, anime, etc.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 28, 2010)

They definitely should be surprised when someone assumes that they are. I mean... :B 
Why does it bother you so much? Furries are weird, yeah, but not bad. lol


----------



## Willow (Jul 28, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> They definitely should be surprised when someone assumes that they are. I mean... :B
> Why does it bother you so much? Furries are weird, yeah, but not bad. lol


 Because then "OH NOES, THEY MIGHT THINK I HAVE SEX IN THIS!!"


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 28, 2010)

Willow said:


> Because then "OH NOES, THEY MIGHT THINK I HAVE SEX IN THIS!!"



Ohnuuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## Hyasinth (Jul 28, 2010)

Bir said:


> Either way, you're one step closer to wanting to be an animal if you're like "Hey, I want to be an animal for _________." Because I tell you, people who are not furry at all don't care much for furries (or don't know anything about it) and would likely find something else to cosplay or not want to be associated with being a furry at all, so wouldn't dress up as an animal in the first place. Sorry. : /



Not true. My father is not a furry, but he's dressed up twice as an animal. Wanting to dress up as something you aren't is merely dressing up as something you aren't. Just because it's an animal doesn't automatically make you furry. You're not otherkin if you dress up as an elf, so why would you be a furry if you dress up as an animal? If you think it's a cool animal, that's why you would.

As for the OP - You will always be labeled by what people think you are. Fursuit because  you love to, and ignore the people calling you a furfag. YOU know that  you are not, that's what matters, nothing else.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 29, 2010)

Hyasinth said:


> As for the OP - You will always be labeled by what people think you are. Fursuit because  you love to, and ignore the people calling you a furfag. YOU know that  you are not, that's what matters, nothing else.



This. 
I agree, so hard.


----------

